# 92 dollars for 70 ride challenge



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Just got this challenge from Lyft.
There is no way I am going to come close to 70 rides.
I did 8 today leaving 62 left.
If I was serious about trying I would have to turn down every ride over 20 minutes.
I accepted a one hour ride today that basically ended any chance of completing this challenge.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

No LFYT in our market. But, as I drive Uber, I'd easily beat that number by day 5 if we had such an offer. Never get spiffs where I drive anyways.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You could have taken one ride instead of starting this thread.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> No LFYT in our market. But, as I drive Uber, I'd easily beat that number by day 5 if we had such an offer. Never get spiffs where I drive anyways.


That's 14 rides a day.
Very ambitious in my market.
So when you sign up for Lyft what happens ?
There are no passengers ?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Illini said:


> You could have taken one ride instead of starting this thread.


I only reply and start threads when I am on my app between rides.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> No LFYT in our market. But, as I drive Uber, I'd easily beat that number by day 5 if we had such an offer. Never get spiffs where I drive anyways.


After Tuesday 19 out of 70 so I'm on pace for ten a day and 70 is a possibility.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I have a sick story about this. Whatever you do, don't take 45 min pings.

I had to do 69 rides for the week. Well, I was on track to getting there. Then I was dumb and took a 45+ and it messed me up big time. The ride turned out to be 60 minutes long. Then about 40 minutes into the ride my front right tire blows out. Yeah, it was a Saturday night and no places are opened to repair it. 

Sunday morning getting to the tire shop, they we're so busy it took them hours to put 4 new tires on. So then I had to do 21 rides on Sunday before it expired. I came up short and didn't make the bonus.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

June132017 said:


> I have a sick story about this. Whatever you do, don't take 45 min pings.
> 
> I had to do 69 rides for the week. Well, I was on track to getting there. Then I was dumb and took a 45+ and it messed me up big time. The ride turned out to be 60 minutes long. Then about 40 minutes into the ride my front right tire blows out. Yeah, it was a Saturday night and no places are opened to repair it.
> 
> Sunday morning getting to the tire shop, they we're so busy it took them hours to put 4 new tires on. So then I had to do 21 rides on Sunday before it expired. I came up short and didn't make the bonus.


Should have put the spare on and finished the quest... for future reference.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

June132017 said:


> I have a sick story about this. Whatever you do, don't take 45 min pings.
> 
> I had to do 69 rides for the week. Well, I was on track to getting there. Then I was dumb and took a 45+ and it messed me up big time. The ride turned out to be 60 minutes long. Then about 40 minutes into the ride my front right tire blows out. Yeah, it was a Saturday night and no places are opened to repair it.
> 
> Sunday morning getting to the tire shop, they we're so busy it took them hours to put 4 new tires on. So then I had to do 21 rides on Sunday before it expired. I came up short and didn't make the bonus.


Ouch !!!
That really stings !!
Anyone who has driven for any length of time can relate to your situation that night.
That being said the amount of money we are talking about 92 for 70 comes out to about a dollar a ride.
So even though it would be ok to reach that goal I am still going to keep my eyes on the prize and the prize is total earnings for the week.
If that 45 minute ride turns into a ten or twenty dollar tip you have increased your odds to make more money without the 92 for the week.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Should have put the spare on and finished the quest... for future reference.


Once I put that donut spare on my car I am through as I can only go 50 mph.
I am not going to put me and my passengers in that situation.
I think he did the right thing.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Once I put that donut spare on my car I am through as I can only go 50 mph.
> I am not going to put me and my passengers in that situation.
> I think he did the right thing.


I guess it depends on your market. In my market I never exceed 35mph. Unless I get a long trip request (which I would decline in this situation). However, it's all theoretical to me as my car doesn't have a spare tire! Newer cars don't seem to have them and I think it's ridiculous! #RoadsideAssistance


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just got this challenge from Lyft.
> There is no way I am going to come close to 70 rides.
> I did 8 today leaving 62 left.
> If I was serious about trying I would have to turn down every ride over 20 minutes.
> I accepted a one hour ride today that basically ended any chance of completing this challenge.


The challenge with these isn't to complete the rides; it's to not laugh at the paltry offer.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

IMO an uber quest or lyft ride challenge is only worth doing if it's $3 extra per ride or more. so i would go for 70 rides for $210, but not for $92. f that.


----------



## memberberry (Nov 8, 2021)

I've done 3 Lyft rides this year. Not even worth the data it uses up to play ghost car anymore.


----------



## memberberry (Nov 8, 2021)

June132017 said:


> I have a sick story about this. Whatever you do, don't take 45 min pings.
> 
> I had to do 69 rides for the week. Well, I was on track to getting there. Then I was dumb and took a 45+ and it messed me up big time. The ride turned out to be 60 minutes long. Then about 40 minutes into the ride my front right tire blows out. Yeah, it was a Saturday night and no places are opened to repair it.
> 
> Sunday morning getting to the tire shop, they we're so busy it took them hours to put 4 new tires on. So then I had to do 21 rides on Sunday before it expired. I came up short and didn't make the bonus.


Funny they don't include time to pick up in those estimates as all my Lyft requests seem to be 20-25 minutes away, so you're telling me I'm supposed to drive 20+ minutes to pick pax up for free and the trip still isn't 45+ minutes?

Thanks for letting me know right there it's not worth it, not like I'd even take the chance.

At this point it would take 10 years to do 69 more Lyft rides.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> I guess it depends on your market. In my market I never exceed 35mph. Unless I get a long trip request (which I would decline in this situation). However, it's all theoretical to me as my car doesn't have a spare tire! Newer cars don't seem to have them and I think it's ridiculous! #RoadsideAssistance


Wow that is


memberberry said:


> Funny they don't include time to pick up in those estimates as all my Lyft requests seem to be 20-25 minutes away, so you're telling me I'm supposed to drive 20+ minutes to pick pax up for free and the trip still isn't 45+ minutes?
> 
> Thanks for letting me know right there it's not worth it, not like I'd even take the chance.
> 
> At this point it would take 10 years to do 69 more Lyft rides.


All my weekly goals are very fluid.
I start off with one but that can easily change by say Thursday.
45 minute trips can be very profitable.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Scam by Lyft. They charge people surge pricing but pay us regular rate hoping that people will drive Lyft even when Uber is surging in order to get this "bonus".


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> If I was serious about trying I would have to turn down every ride over 20 minutes.


And for that, you would receive a little under $0.75 per ride.
IF you could do them all.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Syn said:


> Scam by Lyft. They charge people surge pricing but pay us regular rate hoping that people will drive Lyft even when Uber is surging in order to get this "bonus".


There is plenty of blame on both sides


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> And for that, you would receive a little under $0.75 per ride.
> IF you could do them all.


You can't make blanket statements like that.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> You can't make blanket statements like that.


Sorry, I used 'racist arithmetic' I guess.

.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

memberberry said:


> I've done 3 Lyft rides this year. Not even worth the data it uses up to play ghost car anymore.


I usually do 3 ride streaks on lyft and if the airport lot is crowded I accept long trips on lyft out of the airport since lyft never surges. The uber to lyft driver ratio at the KC airport is 10 to 1...


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Not doing lyft promos anymore. I finally reached a tier to see trip and destination, but declined 1 ride and the next thing I know I have an 80% acceptance rate not sure how they calculated since I accept nearly all trips, tried calling Lyft but always get an error message and text no reply. Any who, I started using filters to control trips, seems the system is smarter as it seems to block my being able to get ride requests but as soon as I remove the filter multiple rides come in usually over 30min each towards the city a place where I can drop off but not pick up. So with lyft not doing it anymore.

Uber this week has me mad too. started doing consecutive trip quests 2 weeks ago, 1st week went by fine, made lots of money. 2nd week the app starts being glitchy some days it takes 20 to 30 minutes before I even get a ride request, shorting the promotion window. This week its now taking up to an hour before trip 1 or worse I get two quickly back to back but then 3rd trip is taking up to an hour. I called twice both times nothing and even though I open a support ticket no one ever follows up. So, i conducted my own test, found that this week outside of promotional areas and times everything works fine, multiple requests, long, short and medium rides. But when I am in a promotional zone or time only short trips 20 to 30 minutes apart or no trip for 30 minutes to an hour.

I'm getting off the rat wheel, have to find new strategies as I am starting to realize that the platform is not looking for you to succeed.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

jfinks said:


> I usually do 3 ride streaks on lyft and if the airport lot is crowded I accept long trips on lyft out of the airport since lyft never surges. The uber to lyft driver ratio at the KC airport is 10 to 1...


I think it is a good idea to use the non dominant platform from time to time when it benefits you.
I would think a long ride from the airport is almost a guaranteed tip as well.
You throw in your streak fee and that's a nice 3 ride total.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> Not doing lyft promos anymore. I finally reached a tier to see trip and destination, but declined 1 ride and the next thing I know I have an 80% acceptance rate not sure how they calculated since I accept nearly all trips, tried calling Lyft but always get an error message and text no reply. Any who, I started using filters to control trips, seems the system is smarter as it seems to block my being able to get ride requests but as soon as I remove the filter multiple rides come in usually over 30min each towards the city a place where I can drop off but not pick up. So with lyft not doing it anymore.
> 
> Uber this week has me mad too. started doing consecutive trip quests 2 weeks ago, 1st week went by fine, made lots of money. 2nd week the app starts being glitchy some days it takes 20 to 30 minutes before I even get a ride request, shorting the promotion window. This week its now taking up to an hour before trip 1 or worse I get two quickly back to back but then 3rd trip is taking up to an hour. I called twice both times nothing and even though I open a support ticket no one ever follows up. So, i conducted my own test, found that this week outside of promotional areas and times everything works fine, multiple requests, long, short and medium rides. But when I am in a promotional zone or time only short trips 20 to 30 minutes apart or no trip for 30 minutes to an hour.
> 
> I'm getting off the rat wheel, have to find new strategies as I am starting to realize that the platform is not looking for you to succeed.


Just reading your post gets me frustrated.
Help from Uber and Lyft is non existent.
Rideshare 2021 is very difficult and frustrating.
With both companies sucking up to stockholders all we get are the crumbs.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I think it is a good idea to use the non dominant platform from time to time when it benefits you.
> I would think a long ride from the airport is almost a guaranteed tip as well.
> You throw in your streak fee and that's a nice 3 ride total.


Yep, usually in my market a long trip means a trip toward my home area. Not always though, and in KC the persons name matters.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

IDK but I just discovered that all my trips are time stamped incorrectly its off by 5 hours. example: I took a ride at 4am and its saying 9am not sure if the delays are related somehow.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I tried to explain to one women the other night that Lyft does not give us the direction you need to go. I said ( only cause she called me ), " Lady, You have to complain to Lyft about that." Cause most of us have learned that Lyft/Uber don't give a $h!t about us, but if enough riders complain they might. It was my last trip of the night and am not going 20 miles in the opposite direction, after I just got within 5 miles of home.. She said FU and hung up. I'm glad she said that cause it leaves a record.

Back on track. I don't get Streaks in the middle of the afternoon any more, only early morning and later night. Streaks got me back to where I could see the direction and minutes. But no more.

At first I got 57 for 22 rides, ok completed the next, forgot what that was. I guess they figurd that was to easy for me. Next goes 43 for 33, ok got did 34 trips. Next week up'ed it to 44 for 34. I was gona blow it off, but finished this week with 38. The next is 36 for 14 rides, I going to be in Hollywood Sunday but F that , I hate LA and have to do 10 more. Plus they keep up'ing it.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Just reading your post gets me frustrated.
> Help from Uber and Lyft is non existent.
> Rideshare 2021 is very difficult and frustrating.
> With both companies sucking up to stockholders all we get are the crumbs.


I hit 40


jfinks said:


> Yep, usually in my market a long trip means a trip toward my home area. Not always though, and in KC the persons name matters.


I hit 40 rides at noon and decided it was not worth killing myself to do 30 more.
I have


Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I tried to explain to one women the other night that Lyft does not give us the direction you need to go. I said ( only cause she called me ), " Lady, You have to complain to Lyft about that." Cause most of us have learned that Lyft/Uber don't give a $h!t about us, but if enough riders complain they might. It was my last trip of the night and am not going 20 miles in the opposite direction, after I just got within 5 miles of home.. She said FU and hung up. I'm glad she said that cause it leaves a record.
> 
> Back on track. I don't get Streaks in the middle of the afternoon any more, only early morning and later night. Streaks got me back to where I could see the direction and minutes. But no more.
> 
> At first I got 57 for 22 rides, ok completed the next, forgot what that was. I guess they figurd that was to easy for me. Next goes 43 for 33, ok got did 34 trips. Next week up'ed it to 44 for 34. I was gona blow it off, but finished this week with 38. The next is 36 for 14 rides, I going to be in Hollywood Sunday but F that , I hate LA and have to do 10 more. Plus they keep up'ing it.


Yes Lyft keeps raising the bar for number of rides.
It's Saturday afternoon and I have 41 of 70 so there is no way I will meet the challenge.
The 45 and 60 and 90 minutes trips I accepted were very profitable tip wise.
So my bottom line for the week is good as well and that's all that counts.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I tried to explain to one women the other night that Lyft does not give us the direction you need to go. I said ( only cause she called me ), " Lady, You have to complain to Lyft about that." Cause most of us have learned that Lyft/Uber don't give a $h!t about us, but if enough riders complain they might. It was my last trip of the night and am not going 20 miles in the opposite direction, after I just got within 5 miles of home.. She said FU and hung up. I'm glad she said that cause it leaves a record.
> 
> Back on track. I don't get Streaks in the middle of the afternoon any more, only early morning and later night. Streaks got me back to where I could see the direction and minutes. But no more.
> 
> At first I got 57 for 22 rides, ok completed the next, forgot what that was. I guess they figurd that was to easy for me. Next goes 43 for 33, ok got did 34 trips. Next week up'ed it to 44 for 34. I was gona blow it off, but finished this week with 38. The next is 36 for 14 rides, I going to be in Hollywood Sunday but F that , I hate LA and have to do 10 more. Plus they keep up'ing it.


It makes no sense to use trips over minutes for challenges and streaks.
Also payable cancellations should count as well.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> It makes no sense to use trips over minutes for challenges and streaks.
> Also payable cancellations should count as well.


Until there more transparent about how the algas work these challenges will continue to be jokes.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I can't find it now, but I came across next weeks Challenges. Pretty much the same as the first week I posted above. Hmm.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I can't find it now, but I came across next weeks Challenges. Pretty much the same as the first week I posted above. Hmm.


I usually get Mondays challenges and streaks Sunday night.
The same time I get the goals for the week.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I usually get Mondays challenges and streaks Sunday night.
> The same time I get the goals for the week.


I'm just having a relaxing Sunday accepting the ride then signing off so I don't get rides added.
52 out of 70 but no desire to trying to get to 70.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> IDK but I just discovered that all my trips are time stamped incorrectly its off by 5 hours. example: I took a ride at 4am and its saying 9am not sure if the delays are related somehow.


Mine was like that too Friday and Saturday, I haven't looked at it today to see if it corrected it. They paid me correctly, so that's all I really care about.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Mine was like that too Friday and Saturday, I haven't looked at it today to see if it corrected it. They paid me correctly, so that's all I really care about.


I gave up on the 70 rides and it worked out great.
The longer rides I accepted produced great tips


----------

